# Contracts -- Apparently you don't understand



## Time Cutters (Oct 26, 2003)

*a*

a


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Ok, Now that I don't understand.

You need to decide whether you're Dianna or Adam too....


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

huh?


----------



## Adams plowing (Oct 8, 2003)

what are we suppost to not understand?


----------



## Time Cutters (Oct 26, 2003)

My wife Dianna Wrote all of that stuff and I had nothing to say about it. Sorry guys. She ment to put it as a reply and not a thrtead. 

Thanks adam


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Adam, welcome to PlowSite too. 

Give that girl a hug--there are few things more valuable in this business than a spouse who cares enough to actually be involved.


----------

